# DeepWater Proteus



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Headed out of Ft Morgan 6/10 anticipating 2' seas and some thunderstorms early evening. The weather conditions were actually 3' chop all the way out and windy. Nonetheless, we stopped at the Marlin to an assured BFT bite that never developed. Tried the usual tried and true method of using glow jigs but nothing doing. As the moon started to break the cloud cover, I figured a change in the bite might be forthcoming, so onward to the Proteus we went. Arrived about mid nite to blue water and rolling 3-4' seas. To my surprise, we were the only ones there. The usual calm side to the ship never happened and the thruster side was making 6-8' waves. Circled the ship several times and only marked fish in the roughest area. Tried jigging for BFT and again nothing doing. We changed to trolling stretch 30's and finally found the color scheme they were looking for, chartreuse/blue. We hooked up numerous BFT, several schoolie sized YFT, got broke off way to many times and lost a monster in the trim tabs after a long hour fight. Gotta love the Proteus as she has slways come thru for me. The bite lasted to about 0700 and back home in a heavy following sea we went. Headed out again Friday if the weather holds. Tight Lines. :thumbup:


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report, glad to hear you made it out with out great sea state,
Thanks for sharing conditions and trip.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

That's a long slog when weather does not cooperate. Glad you found some fish and got back safe. Now let's do it again!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Thx for the report! Heading out Friday and then again Saturday so I hope to get a few of those critters too.


----------



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

*proteus*

how far out?


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Proteus is 115 miles SSE of OB.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

duckhunter10 said:


> how far out?


 *DEEPWATER PROTEUS current position is* *28.62086 N / 87.98424 W* on Jun 15, 2017 at 22:51 UTC.

Here's a good link to keep track:

http://www.vesselfinder.com/vessels/DEEPWATER-PROTEUS-IMO-9675171-MMSI-538005124


----------

